# Sound System



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

What happened to Sierra Sound? Did they go belly up?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sierra is no more 

read this thread 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/36/postid/50877/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------

